# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan'da Siyasal Sistem ve Siyasi Partiler

## ceydaaa

turkiye-nin-yukselisi-azerbaycan-dan-gecer.jpgAzerbaycanda devlet başkanı, anayasaya göre beş yıllık süre ile iki kereden fazla olmamak üzere seçilmektedir. Devlet başkanı dışında bir de hükümet başkanı bulunmakta, bakanlar kurulu ise devlet başkanı tarafından atanmakta ve milli meclis (parlamento) tarafından onaylanmaktadır. Seçmen sayısı 4.200.000dir ve 18 yaşını dolduran herkes oy verme hakkına sahiptir. 

Ülkede sayısı oldukça fazla olan siyasal partilerin ideolojik farklılıklardan çok kişisel çekişmeler sebebiyle ortaya çıktığı söylenebilir. 1990dan itibaren Azerbaycan Halk Cephesinden (AHC) ayrılan liderler kendi partilerini kurmaya başlamışlardır. İlk olarak sol görüşe sahip kişiler halk cephesinden ayrılmaya başlamıştır. Önce Sosyal Demokrat Partisi kurulmuş, ardından partide bölünmeler olmuş ve Bağımsız Sosyal Demokrat Partisi kurulmuş, parti daha sonra Vahdet Partisi ile birleşerek varlığına son vermiştir. Günümüzde sosyal demokratlar Azerbaycanda küçük bir grupturlar. Bunun yanı sıra sosyal demokratik düşüncelere yakın düşünceleri savunan Adalet, Sosyal Adalet, Sosyal Refah Partileri de vardır. Siyasal hayatta sağ güçler daha etkilidir. Milliyetçilik düşüncesini, liberal ekonomiyi ve liberal siyasal sistemi temel almakta ve komünizmin mirasından kurtulmak için radikal değişimlere ilişkin programlar ileri sürmektedirler. 1990da kurulan Ana Vatan Partisi (AVP), günümüzde iktidara yakın bir parti olarak bilinmektedir. 1992de Milli İstiklal Partisi (AMİP-A.A.) kurulmuştur. Başlangıçta sert muhalefet yapan parti, sonraları Aliyev ve Suret Huse-yinovla işbirliği yapmıştır. Daha önce sözünü ettiğimiz Musavat Partisi 1993te yeniden kurulmuştur. Şu an Azerbaycanın en popüler ve en çok üyesi olan partisidir. En iddialı iktidar adayı olmasına rağmen, iktidar tarafından önü kesilmektedir. 1992de Azerbaycan Demokrat Partisi (ADP-A.A.) kurulmuş, daha sonra Adalet Partisi ile birleşmiştir. 1995te Liberal Partisi kurulmuştur. Liberal Partisi, 2002 seçimlerinde önemli miktarda oy almıştır. Azerbaycanda dinî partilerin kurulması yönünde de çabalar vardır. 1993te Azerbaycan İslam Partisi kurulmuş, ancak Şii mezhebine dayanan parti, İran yanlısı fikirlerini saklamamıştır. Günümüzde İslam Partisi kapanmıştır ancak faaliyetlerini yasa dışı olarak devam ettirmektedir. 

Azerbaycan Milli Meclisinde 125 üye bulunmakta, milletvekilleri beş yıl için seçilmektedirler. 5 Kasım 2000de yapılan son parlamento seçimlerinden sonra partilere bağlı milletvekillerinin meclis içindeki dağılımı şöyledir: Yeni Azerbaycan Partisi (YAP) 75, Azerbaycan Halk Cephesi 6, Vatandaş Birliği Partisi 3, Azerbaycan Komünist Partisi 2, Yeni Musavat Partisi 2, Azerbaycan Milli İstiklal Partisi 2, Azerbaycan İçin İttifak Partisi 1, Sosyal Refah Partisi 1, Anavatan Partisi 1, Ana Vatan 1 ve Yurttaş Partisi 1 milletvekiline sahiptir. Meclisin geri kalanını bağımsızlar oluşturmaktadır. Bunun yanı sıra Azerbaycan Liberal Partisi ve Azerbaycan Demokrat Partisi, meclise milletvekili gönderememişlerdir. Kendi içerisinde bölünmenin Haydar Aliyev iktidarını güçlendirdiğini gören muhalefet, kendi içinde birleşme yoluna girmiş, 2000 seçimlerinden sonra küçük partiler, daha büyük partilere yakınlaşmaya başlamıştır. Muhalefetin bir araya gelme çabası neticesinde 2002 yılında Birleşmiş Muhalefet Hareketi (BMH) oluşturulmuş, 30un üzerinde parti hareket bünyesinde birleşmiştir. BMH 2002 yılında Haydar Aliyev aleyhine birçok geniş çaplı gösteri düzenlemiş, Aliyevi ülkeyi çıkmaza götürmekle suçlamıştır. Musavat Partisi, Azerbaycan Demokrat Partisi, Azerbaycan Halk Cephesi Partisi (hem reformist, hem de gelenekçi kanat) ve Azerbaycan Milli İstiklal Partisi gibi nüfuz sahibi partiler hareketin içinde yer almıştır. 

Muhalefetin bu girişimine rağmen Haydar Aliyev, 15 Ekim 2003teki başkanlık seçimleri öncesinde istifa ederek oğlu İlham Aliyevi başbakan olarak atamış ve oğlu için başkanlık yolunu açmıştır. Adil olmadığı ve usulsüzlük karıştırıldığı insan hakları örgütleri tarafından sık sık dile getirilen seçimlerde Yeni Azerbaycan Partisi oyların %76,8ini almış ve İlham Aliyev başkan seçilmiştir. 14 muhalefet partisinin bir araya gelerek aday gösterdiği Musavat Partisi Genel Başkanı İsa Kamber ise oyların %14ünü alabilmiştir. 

Haydar Aliyevden sonra oğlu İlham Aliyevin usulsüzlüklerin karıştığı bir seçimle iktidara gelmesi, hanedanlık suçlamalarını, muhalefetin şiddetli tepki ve protestolarını beraberinde getirmiştir. Aliyev yönetimi protestoları bastırmayı ve muhalefeti sindirmek üzere baskılarını sürdürmeyi seçmiştir. Fakat Orta Asyada ABD ve diğer Batı ülkelerinin de desteğiyle liberal demokrasi rüzgarlarının estiği, Özbekistan gibi otoriter bir devletin muhalefetinin dahi birleşme çabaları gösterdiği günümüzde, Azerbaycan iktidarı üzerinde Batı ülkelerinin demokratikleşme yönünde ciddi baskıları söz konusudur. 6 Kasım 2005te yapılan parlamento seçimlerinin ardından Ağzatlıdlık Bloku adı altında birleşen muhalefetin Baküdeki gösteri yürüyüşleri ve Avrupa Konseyinin hükümet üzerindeki baskıları sürmektedir.

----------

